# المسيح بكر كل خليقة



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يناير 2010)

سلام المسيح اخواتي

انا بصراحه بقيت اتكسف اسئل عن الاول لسببين

الاول بحس اسئلتي هبله اوي بجد

الثاني اغلب اسئلتي عن الايات لاني لا اقراء طبعا في المسيحيه سوي الكتاب المقدس و اقراء الكتب لتشرحه و اغلب اسئلتي عن اياته


و طبعا بسئل في امور اخري

بس هل ممكن الموضوع دا يكون لاسئلتي عن الايات التي لا افهمها عشان مش كل شويه افتح سؤال

الامر متروك لكم طبعا ليس لي منه شئ 

ادخل في الموضوع

لي سؤال في ايه حيت ووقعت ناس كتير

من رساله بولس الرسول لكولوسي

( الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، 
15  اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.  
16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا  عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ  سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ  خُلِقَ. 
17 اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ  الْكُلُّ 
18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ  الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً  فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. )


مش فاهمه بالظبط معني بكر كل خليقه و بكر من الاموات لان كلمه بكر كل خليقه سببت مشاكل بشعه بجد

حتي في الانجلش ترجمتها

Colossians  1:13-15
		13 Who hath delivered us  from the power of darkness, and hath  translated us into the kingdom of his dear  Son:
		14 In whom we have  redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness  of sins:
		15 Who is the *image of the invisible God,* *the   firstborn of every creature*:

فاحب ان اعلم معناها تماما


و اتمني ان يكون الموضوع لما اسئل عنه من ايت عشان مش كل شويه احط سؤال في ايه

فيبقي كله مره واحده

الامر متروك لكم

سلام و نعمه


----------



## epsalmos (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: من فضلكم ممكن دا يكون موضوعي*

بكر كل خليقة =  كلمة بكر فى اليونانية تشير لمعنى المولود الأول، فالمسيح أو الإبن هو مولود من الآب وليس مخلوق، التعبير لا يعنى أول خلق الله.

 وكلمة بكر تعنى رأس أو بداءة أو مُبدىء كل خليقة الله، والخليقة مخلوقة وليست مولودة. ونفهم قوله بكر كل خليقة أنه المتقدم الذى يفوق الخليقة كلها، وهو قبل كل الخليقة وقبل الزمن. 


البكر من الأموات = هناك أموات قاموا قبل المسيح لكنهم ماتوا ثانية، وهم قاموا بجسد مثل جسدنا هذا ولم يدخلوا المجد. أما المسيح فهو قام بجسد مُمَجَّد لا يمكن أن يموت ثانية ودخل المجد بجسده هذا، وهو علة قيامة الجميع.


http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...sy/Tafseer-Resalat-Colosy__01-Chapter-01.html



"بكر من الأموات"، لا يعني هذا أنه مات كما مات كل واحدٍ من البشر، لكنه قبل الموت في الجسد القابل للموت، قبله بإرادته كاستعارة لكي يحطّم الموت بموته. فلما قام صار المتقدّم، أول القائمين بغير عودة إلى الموت، ودون أن يُصبغ بصبغة الفساد التي حلّت بنا بسبب الخطية. لقد لبس السيد المسيح طبيعتنا ليحملنا فيه، ولبس موتنا دون أن يضرب الموت بسهام الفساد في جسده. بهذا وهبنا حق القيامة والتمتّع بقوّتها، إذ صار لنا بكرًا، وأتى بنا كأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد (عب2: 10). وهو القيامة قدّم لجسده الخاص به خبرة القيامة، مع أنّه لم يكن ممكنًا لجسده أن يحل به الفساد لأنّه واحد مع لاهوته. هذه الخبرة قبلها فيه لكي يكون متقدّمًا في كل شيء، يقدّم لنا خبرته لكي نعيشها، فلا تكون القيامة أو الأمجاد السماويّة والخلود وعودًا مجرّدة، بل تصير بالنسبة لنا حقائق نتلمّسها فيه بكونه قد سبقنا.

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...sy/Tafseer-Resalat-Colosy__01-Chapter-01.html


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: من فضلكم ممكن دا يكون موضوعي*

*المسيح بكر كل خليقة *​ 

*ما معنى (بكر) كل خليقة ؟*​ 





يتردد السؤال ( ورد في الانجيل ان المسيح بكر كل خليقة ) فهل هذا معناه ان المسيح مخلوق وانه اول المخلوقات ؟؟ والاجابة موجودة في الفقرة الكتابية عند قراءتها كاملة ، والفقرة تتكلم عن السيد يسوع المسيح فتقول انه : (الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق. الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل وهو راس الجسد الكنيسة.الذي هو البداءة بكر من الاموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء.)(كولوسي 1: 15 - 18) فكما نقرأ ان المسيح بكر كل خليقة وايضا انه بكر القائمين من الاموات ليكون متقدما في كل شيء ، فمعنى البكورية هنا ليس الاول ترتيبا زمنيا ولكنه الاول مقاما ، فالمسيح لم يكن اول القائمين من الاموات ( سجل الكتاب معجزات قيامة الاموات في العهد القديم والجديد ايضا قبل قيامة المسيح ) ولكن كلهم ماتوا مرة اخرى ، والسيد المسيح هو اول القائمين بغير موت بعد القيامة ، هذا خلاف انهم قاموا بمعجزات فعلها آخرون خلاف المسيح القائم من الاموات بذاته بسلطانه الشخصي ، ويشير الكتاب الى يعقوب بوصفه ( اسرائيل ابني البكر ) (خروج 4: 22) في حين ان البكر ولادة هو عيسو ، اذا فالبكورية هنا هي المقام وليس الترتيب الزمني ، وايضا ( لان يهوذا اعتزّ على اخوته ومنه الرئيس واما البكورية فليوسف) (1 اخبار 5: 2) ، والمعروف ان يوسف لم يكن الابن البكر ليعقوب ، بل كان الابن الحادي عشر في الترتيب ( الأصغر والاخير كان شقيقه بنيامين ) ، فالبكورية المقصودة هنا ليست انه اول المولودين ليعقوب زمنيا ، ولكنه الاول مقاما 
***************
وايضا في ارميا 31: 9 يقول لاني صرت لاسرائيل ابا وافرايم هو بكري 
ولكن بالرجوع الى سفر التكوين 49 : : 17 - 20 ، حيث نجد قصة مباركة يعقوب لابناء يوسف فانه وضع يده اليمني على رأس افرايم وليس على منسى ( الابن البكر ) وحينما اراد يوسف لفت انتباه ابوه يعقوب ،اجابه انه يعلم ترتيب بكورية الولادة ولكنه في هذه البركة اعطى (البكورية ) لافرايم ، وكما يقول الكتاب : فقدم افرايم على منسى ، لان الاخ الاصغر يكون اكبر منه (مقاما) ، ونفهم من هذا النص ان البكورية هنا هي ترتيب المقام وليس ترتيب الولادة
***********​ 
ويقول ايضا يعقوب الرسول في رسالته (شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه)( يعقوب 1: 18) ، ومن هذه الفقرة يتضح اننا نكون باكورة - اي بكرا - من خلائقة ، بالولادة الثانية ،فهل هذا معناه ان ترتيب ولادتنا يتغير ام معناه اننا نصبح في مقام البكورية ؟؟ حيث يقول ايضا عن المؤمنين بالمسيح انهم ( كنيسة ابكار)(عبرانيين 12: 23) اي ان كل منّا يصبح في مقام الابن البكر لدى الله ، وهذا يؤكد فهمنا ان البكورية هنا هي للمقام وليس لترتيب الولادة او الخلق​ 
اذا الخلاصة ان ( البكورية ) لها معنيان ويجب التمييز من سياق الكلام اي معنى هو المقصود ، والنتيجة ان المسيح بكر كل خليقة كما انه في نفس السياق هو بكر القائمين من الاموات ، هذه بكورية او اولوية المقام : لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء ، الكتاب المقدس يعلن بوضوح ان السيد المسيح هو (الله الظاهر في الجسد) ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) ، وكما يقول الرسول بولس في رسالته الى اهل روميه ( الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الآبد )( روميه 9: 4) ، ويقول الرب يسوع عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا ( بداءة خليقة الله ) (رؤيا 3: 14) بمعنى انه (كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئا مما كان ) ( يوحنا 1: 3 ) فكل شيء تكّون بالمسيح - كلمة الله (لان منه وبه وله كل الاشياء . له المجد الى الابد.آمين)( روميه 11: 36) ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: من فضلكم ممكن دا يكون موضوعي*

جميله جدا الردود و ازالت اللبس في الايه دي لانها سلاح للبعض قصدي اكتير الاريوسيين و شهور يهوه و ال Unitarians

شكرا لكم و سوف اضع الايات الي مش بفهمها هنا في التوبيك ده 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: من فضلكم ممكن دا يكون موضوعي*



truthseeker5 قال:


> شكرا لكم و سوف اضع الايات الي مش بفهمها هنا في التوبيك ده
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 
اختي العزيزة تروث 

انا من رأي ان تضعي كل سؤال في موضوع خاص به ، وتعطي له عنوانا يفيد عن ما يحتويه الموضوع ، وذلك لتسهيل البحث للاخوة الاخرين الذي يبحثون عن اجابات لاسئلة مشابهة لاسئلتك .

سلام ونعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: من فضلكم ممكن دا يكون موضوعي*

ماشي فهمت برجاء تغيير عنوان موضوعي لتعم الفائده من العنوان و سميه ما معني بكر كل خليقه او حاجه زي كدا

انا بس اخاف اكتر في مواضيع الاسئله

شكرا نيومان

سلام المسيح اترك لك


----------



## Fadie (20 يناير 2010)

بنعمة الرب فى القريب العاجل سأكتب دراسة مُفصلة شاملة لكل النصوص التى تُستخدم للإستدلال بأن المسيح مخلوق. العته، نعم العته، إزداد جداً عن حده فى الكلام الفارغ حول هذه النصوص.


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*شوفتوا لما التقيل يتكلم !
شايفين الكلام الموزون !

ههههه
حبيبى فادى


*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

> *العته، نعم العته، إزداد جداً عن حده فى الكلام الفارغ حول هذه النصوص*



شكرا لك استاذ فادي عالكلمه الحلوه دي

انا قولت لكم يا جماعه بتكسف اسئل عشان الانطباع السلبي عن اسئلتي دا

مكنش قصدي يعني للاسف ابقي معتوهه في اسئلتي

بس للاسف الي كان ملحد او مسلم و بقي مسيحي جديد لازم يبقي معتوه في اسئلته

ربنا يكرمك .....كمان شويه لو سئلت تاني هيتقال لي حركات مسلمين و اتطرد ولا ايه

معلش ضيعنا وقتكم

سلام المسيح معاك استاذ فادي


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*



			مكنش قصدي يعني للاسف ابقي معتوهه في اسئلتي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا بنتى مش انتى خالص

فادى مايقصدكيش انتى ابدا

فادى بيقول هايعمل دراسة وكمان عشان العتة زاد 
هل هايعمل دراسة عشانك ؟
او انتى اللى زودتى العته ؟
هاتخلينى انتحر بدرى بدرى !
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

اصل اسئلتنا يا مولكا في نظركم عبيطه متخلفه بس في نظرنا مسائل عويصه اوي

بجد بنقف مش فاهمين و انا عارفه انه خدمتكم في وسط الادينيين و المسلمين جابت لكم الصداع بس منها فايده صدقوني

الاستاذ فادي

انت احد اسباب توجهي للكتاب المقدس بمدونتك بجد و متابعه من بعيد

قد تبدو اسئلتنا نحن الملحدين السابقين من خلفيه مسلمه متخلفه و لكنها تعجيز لنا ولا تنسي انه الاديان الاخري اشارت لله من بعيد اما المسيحيه تكلمت في ذات الله نفهم بسرعه ازاي 

دخلنا في دين بيتكلم في ذات الله يعني لازم الشخص يشرح لنا و يستحملنا شويه

و بانتظار مواضيعك استاذي....ربنا يصبرك علي الخدمه وسطنا نحن غير المخلصين الا بنداء يسوع الشخصي لينا الي حركنا نبحث



> او انتى اللى زودتى العته ؟
> هاتخلينى انتحر بدرى بدرى !



شكلي زودت العته فعلا ههههههههههههههههه

مولكا ابقي ايديني معاد انتحارك و حدد لي الوسيله عشان اعيط عليك ههههههههه

احنا عندنا كام مولكا مشاغب كدا

شكرا يا جماعه

اسئله متخلفه لكنها مهمه 

و يسوع الذي دعانا يعلم مدي العته الذي كنا فيه

سلام لكم


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اصل اسئلتنا يا مولكا في نظركم عبيطه متخلفه بس في نظرنا مسائل عويصه اوي
> 
> بجد بنقف مش فاهمين و انا عارفه انه خدمتكم في وسط الادينيين و المسلمين جابت لكم الصداع بس منها فايده صدقوني



بالعكس...

الملحدين أسئلتهم جامدة و حلوة جداً...و الأسئلة اللي بتقولي عليها عبيطة بتنعشنا و تخلينا تاني نفكر و ربنا بيكشف لينا أكتر لما نهتم حتى لما نيجي نكتب الآيات الأساسية اللي حافظينها و فاهمينها من زمان...يعني انتو بركة لينا...


الملحدين بيفكروا و يعرفوا يعني منطق و ممكن نتكلم معاهم

بصراحة بقى اللي بيتعبني المسلمين (قصدي اللي لسه على إسلامهم يعني مش انتي) عشان مابيبقاش نقاش...و أصلاً فاقدين للمنطق بسبب اللي بيشربوهولهم من صغرهم...نسأل في حاجة يردوا في حاجة تانية خالص ربنا يهدي!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

العناااااااااااد يا سيدي سبب كل بلوه العنااااااااااد و الكبريااااء و الممناعه

بس لما اموت اكيد مش هيبقي عندي وقت اعند بقي

انا بس فيه نقطه

اسئلتي الهبله بتخليني موضع ريبه من بعض الاخوه الاعزاء في المنتدي هنا لان الكل فاكرني مدسوسه و شكاكه و بتنكر في هيئه عايره جديده عشان ادلس

طب اعمل ايه بالظبط

اسئل البعض يتضايق

ما اسئلش اقعد محتاره و اتوه

هل يوجد حل ثالث في رايكم عشان بس الاحراج يعني لان اسئلتنا معتوهه للاسف شويه



> لملحدين أسئلتهم جامدة و حلوة جداً...و الأسئلة اللي بتقولي عليها عبيطة بتنعشنا و تخلينا تاني نفكر و ربنا بيكشف لينا أكتر لما نهتم حتى لما نيجي نكتب الآيات الأساسية اللي حافظينها و فاهمينها من زمان...يعني انتو بركة لينا...



God works in mysterious ways 

الله يعمل بطرق عجيبه بقي

ربنا يفتح مخي و مسام مخي عشان اسئل اسئله اهم من كدا شويه

ربنا يبارك حياتكم فرد فرد حتي لو قولتوا عاليا سبب خراب المنتدي و بلوته الكبري

ربنا يبارككم برضه

سلام المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

نرجع مرجوعنا

افهم من هنا انه بكر كل خليقه معناها بداءه كل خليقه او مبدئ كل خليقه
و باكوره الراقدين يعني اول قائم من الموت

ربنا يبارككم

الف شكر

سلام و نعمه


----------



## antonius (20 يناير 2010)

جاء في لسان العرب:
*بَكَرَ* يبْكُرُ بُكُورًا تقدَّم 
فالمسيح تقدم على اي خليقة....فهو قبل الخلق! هو منذ البدء.."الذي هو البداءة كما يقول نص الاية الذي استشهدتي به...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

antonius قال:


> جاء في لسان العرب:
> *بَكَرَ* يبْكُرُ بُكُورًا تقدَّم
> فالمسيح تقدم على اي خليقة....فهو قبل الخلق! هو منذ البدء.."الذي هو البداءة كما يقول نص الاية الذي استشهدتي به...



تمام رد في العضم انطونيوس للاسف اللغه العربيه ليست بالدقه الوافيه دوما كما ان التعبير نفسه يبدو انه ليس مفهوم بجوهره الا في اليونانيه 

ربنا يباركك

شكرا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (20 يناير 2010)

وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ اللَّاوُدِكِيِّينَ: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الآمِينُ، الشَّاهِدُ الأَمِينُ الصَّادِقُ، بَدَاءَةُ خَلِيقَةِ اللهِ.( رؤيا 3 : 14 )

يقولون ان معنى بداءة خليقة الله , ان الله خلق المسيح او المخلوقات !

دعنا ننظر الى العدد في اللغة اليونانية لنرى المعنى

και τω αγγελω της εκκλησιας λαοδικεων γραψον ταδε λεγει ο αμην ο μαρτυς ο πιστος και αληθινος *η αρχη* της κτισεως του θεου

الكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة هي αρχη ارشي وتعني
بداءة , سيد , رئيس , أصل , حاكم , سلطة , أول , منشئ

(gna) واكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة لاودكية: «هذا ما يقول الآمين، الشاهد الأمين الصادق، رأس خليقة الله: ( ترجمة الأخبار السارة )


هذا فقط لازالة اي التباس او شبهة عندك اختي العزيزة
ولا تخجلي من وضع اسئلتك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

> ولا تخجلي من وضع اسئلتك



عشان خاطرك و خاطر الاخوه الباقيين ماشي بس استحملوا جهلنا شويه لانكم عافين معني الدين عندنا كان ايه بالظبط

علي كلامكم ماشي هسئل للصبح ههههههه

بس بجد ردود حلوه جدا لان الايه دي شبهه جامده اوي هيا و ايه كمان هبقي ارحمكم شويه و ارجع اسئل فيها 

سلام المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (20 يناير 2010)

ادلة على ازلية السيد المسيح

يقول في سفر الرؤيا الْكَائِنِ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، وَمِنَ السَّبْعَةِ الأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي أَمَامَ عَرْشِهِ،( رؤيا 1 : 4 ) من ذلك الذي يستطيع ان ينتزع الأزلية من ذلك "الكائن" او"الذي كان" ؟ وقال المسيح «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».( يوحنا 8 : 58 ) وهذه الكينونة لا علاقة لها لا بالزمان او المكان

وقد قال ميخا النبي سنة751ق.م وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».( ميخا 5 : 2 ) ويقول في المزامير مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَنْتَ اللهُ. ( مزمور 90 : 2 )

ويقول اشعياء واحدة من اجمل واروع الايات التي تبين بوضوح ازلية الكلمة تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ. ( اشعياء 48 : 16 )


«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ. وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ. أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ ( اشعياء 48 : 12 )

أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ». ( رؤيا 22 : 13 )
وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، الَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتاً فَعَاشَ. ( رؤيا 2 : 8 )
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. ( رؤيا 21 : 6 )

( يوحنا 1 : 1 ) فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.
الاية تقول في البدء كان ولم يقول كانت يعني كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمان والمكان
ثم يقول كان عند الله معلن ذلك أن الكلمة الابن سرمدي أزلي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

> الكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة هي αρχη ارشي وتعني
> بداءة , سيد , رئيس , أصل , حاكم , سلطة , أول , منشئ



اصل او منشئ اوضح معنيين

للاسف الترجمه العربيه لازم اعاده نظر لها

سلام لكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اصل او منشئ اوضح معنيين
> 
> للاسف الترجمه العربيه لازم اعاده نظر لها
> 
> سلام لكم


 
اللغة شيء متغير تبعا للظروف والثقافات ، ولذلك فانه في كل فترة زمنية يتم ترجمة الكتاب المقدس بالانجليزية والعربية وكل اللغات ايضا 
الوحي المقدس يحفظ روح الرسالة وجوهرها وليس اللغة .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

اهااااااااااا

بس ردود في الجون يا جماعه

ربنا يقويكم علي اسئلتي الي تجيب الضغط انا عارفه 

بجد مش بهزر بس مجهود جميل 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## e-Sword (8 أغسطس 2014)

اية الروح الجميلة دي؟


----------



## aymonded (8 أغسطس 2014)

*ملخص الموضوع بتركيز شديد
*​
المسيح بكر كل خليقة πρωτότοκος
الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة (كولوسي  1:15)
و من يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين البكر من الأموات و رئيس ملوك الأرض الذي أحبنا و قد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه (رؤيا  1:  5)​

للبكر مكانة خاصة  في العهد القديم بين عائلته وأيضاً أمام الله حسب الوصايا التي أعطاها  الله لأنبياء العهد القديم. وعندما كتب بولس الرسول رسالته إلى أهل كولوسي،  ذكر لهم أن المسيح هو: «بكر كل خليقة» (كولوسي 1: 15). فماذا كان يعني بولس  الرسول بهذا اللقب، وكيف يكون المسيح بكر الخليقة؟
البكر هي أول كلمة في العهد القديم في لغته العبرية: «في البدء (براشيت)»  وهي الكلمة التي تحمل في داخلها معنى البدء أو الرأس. ويعزف القديس بولس  الرسول ترنيمة رائعة تنقسم هذه الترنيمة إلى جزئين :
الأول منها (كولوسي 1: 15-17) يظهر فيه المسيح كمصدر للخليقة
+ «الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور،
بكر كل خليقة، فإنه فيه خُلق الكل،
ما في السموات وما على الأرض،
ما يُرَى وما لا يُرَى،
سواءٌ كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين،
الكل به وله قد خُلِقَ،
الذي هو قبل كل شيء، وفيه يقوم الكل».

أما الجزء الثاني من الترنيمة (كولوسي 1: 18-20) فيظهر فيه المسيح كمصدر للخليقة الجديدة، أو ينبوع الفداء:
+ «وهو رأس الجسد، الكنيسة،
الذي هو البداءة، بكرٌ من الأموات،
لكي يكون هو متقدِّماً في كل شيء،
لأنه فيه سُرَّ أن يَحلَّ كل الملء،
وأن يُصالِح به الكل لنفسه،
عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه، بواسطته،
سواءٌ كان ما على الأرض، أم ما في السموات».

 ( تأتي كلمة ”بكر“ في اللغة اليونانية πρωτότοκος (بروتو- توكوس) وترجمتها  الحرفية ”الحَمْل للمرة الأولى“، وهي من الكلمات الخاصة بالترجمة  السبعينية للعهد القديم، إذ أنها لم تَرِد في أية نصوص يونانية قبلها، وقد  وردت فيها حوالي 130 مرة بمعنى ”الابن البكر، أو الابن المولود أولاً“.  وهذه الكلمة هي ترجمة للكلمة العبرية ”بوكير“ ومعناها ”بكر“ وذلك عندما  تأتي لتصف بكر الإنسان أو الحيوان، وفي الجمع ”بكوريم“ ومعناها ”أبكار“  عندما تصف أبكار المزروعات . )

أما في العهد الجديد فإنها تَرِد ثماني مرات: مرتان منها في صيغة الجمع (عبرانيين  11: 8؛ 12: 23)، أما الست مرات الباقية فتأتي في صيغة المفرد وتشير إلى  الرب يسوع.

وعندما نقرأ هذه الآيات، لا نجد صعوبة في فهم معناها، فمعظمها تحمل المعنى الشائع في العهد القديم لمفهوم البكر، أي الابن الأكبر، أو الابن المولود أولاً.  فهي تَرِد في إنجيل لوقا عن ميلاد الرب يسوع من العذراء مريم: «فولدت  ابنها البكر وقمَّطته وأضجعته في المذود... كما هو مكتوب في ناموس الرب أن  كل ذكر فاتح رحم يُدعَى قدوساً للرب» (لوقا 2: 23،7). والجدير بالملاحظة هنا  أن كلمة ”البكر“ اليونانية (بروتوتوكوس) تحكم ما قبلها وليس ما بعدها،  أي أنها تعطي معنى أن المولود هنا هو المولود الأول، وليس بالضرورة أنه  لحقه آخرون في الولادة. كما تَرِد كلمة ”البكر“ أيضاً عن المسيح كبكر من  بين الأموات أو كبكر بين إخوة كثيرين (رؤيا 1: 5؛ رومية 8: 29).

+ وقد استخدمت كلمة πρωτότοκος للمسيح الرب للتعبير عن علاقة خاصة مع الأب ، فهو الأزلي معه في الربوبية، وهو واحد معه غير منفصل.
+ وقد استخدمت الكلمة أيضاً لتوضيح أن الرب يسوع هو رأس الخليقة ، خلق به  كل شيء كما هو واضح في بداية إنجيل يوحنا الرسول، وأيضاً في كولوسي كما  رأينا ووضحنها في أول الموضوع ...

+ وتأتي بمعنى أنه هو رأس الكنيسة والخليقة الجديدة:
وهو رأس الجسد الكنيسة الذي هو البداءة بكر من الأموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء (كولوسي  1:  18)​


تفسيرات وشرح الاباء لبكر كل خليقة πρωτότοκος​

يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي:
[ الله الذي كان للناس خالقاً، صار لهم فيما بعد أباً،  بسبب كلمته الذي سكن فيهم. أما بخصوص الكلمة، فالأمر معكوس، فالله وهو آب  له بالطبيعة، صار له فيما بعد خالقاً وصانعاً، حين لَبِسَ الكلمة جسداً  مخلوقاً ومصنوعاً وصار إنساناً... فحينما لَبِسَ الكلمة جسداً مخلوقاً وصار  مُشابهاً لنا من جهة الجسد، فقد صار من اللائق أن يُدعَى ”أخاً“ لنا  و”بكراً “ لنا. فمع أنه قد صار من بعدنا ولأجلنا إنساناً وأخاً لنا بسبب  مشابهة جسده لأجسادنا، لكنه مع ذلك يُدعى ويكون بالفعل ”بِكْراً“ لنا. لأنه  بينما كان جميع الناس هالكين بسبب معصية آدم، فإن جسده، كأولٍ بين جميع  الأجساد الأخرى، قد نجا وتحرَّر لأنه كان جسداً ”للكلمة“ نفسه؛ ومن بعده  نحن أيضاً لمَّا نصير جسداً واحداً معه نخلُص أيضاً على مثاله... فإنه هو  ”الابن الوحيد“ بسبب ولادته من الآب، وهو ”البكر“ بسبب تنازله إلى خليقته،  واتخاذه إخوة كثيرين له ].
ضد الأريوسيين 2: 62،61​
ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير:
[ «متى أَدْخَلَ البكر إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد له كل  ملائكة الله» (عبرانيين 6:1). فمع بقائه ابن الله الوحيد (مونوجينيس) من جهة  لاهوته، إلاَّ أنه لَمَّا صار أخاً لنا، قد دُعِيَ أيضاً بلقب ”البكر“، حتى  يصير مثل باكورة لتبنِّي البشرية، ويُهيِّئ لنا أن نصير نحن أيضاً أبناءً  لله... ]
تفسير لوقا 2: 7​
[ بسبب محبة الآب لخلائقه، قد دعا الابنُ نفسَه بكراً  لكل خليقة (1كورنثوس 1: 15). فهو بكر من أجلنا نحن، حتى تصير الخليقة كلها كأنها  مطعَّمةً فيه، كما في أصل جديد غير مستهدَف للموت، فتنبت من جديد من  الكائن الأزلي نفسه! ]
الكنز في الثالوث 25​
ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم:
[ ليتنا لا نمسك فقط بالمسيح بل لنلتصق به، لأننا إن  افترقنا عنه فإننا نهلك، كما يقول: «الذين يبعدون عنك يهلكون» (مزمور 73: 27).  فلنلتصق إذاً به، لنلتصق به بأعمالنا، لأنه يقول: ”الذي يحفظ وصاياي فهو  الذي يثبت فيَّ“ (انظر يو14: 21). وهو يوحِّدنا به بأمثلة كثيرة. فانظر:  إنه هو الرأس ونحن الجسد. فهل يمكن أن توجد أية فجوة بين الرأس والجسد؟ إنه  هو الأساس ونحن البناء. هو الكرمة ونحن الأغصان. هو العريس ونحن العروس.  هو الراعي ونحن الخراف. هو الطريق ونحن السائرون فيه. نحن الهيكل وهو  الساكن فينا. هو ”البكر“ ونحن إخوته. هو الوارث ونحن شركاؤه في الميراث. هو  الحياة ونحن الأحياء. هو القيامة ونحن القائمون. هو النور ونحن  المستنيرون. كل هذه تفيد الاتحاد ولا تترك فرصة لوجود أقل فجوة بيننا وبينه]
العظة الثامنة في تفسير 1كوؤنثوس 3: 11​​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 أغسطس 2014)

شرح القديس أثناسيوس والقديس كيرلس السكندرى لبكر كل خليقة


----------

